# toro weed eater 51974 service manual



## bw1

Anybody know where to get this beast. Free would be nice but willing to buy. Its friday night and late at that so calling torro not an option now. Do they even sell service manuals to homeowners.

thanks all

brad


----------



## usmcgrunt

Hello,I don't know about a service manual,but the parts and operator manual can be found here.Hope this helps.

https://homeownersolutions.toro.com/portal/server.pt/community/product_center/225#manualsResultPage


----------



## 30yearTech

This model was actually made for Toro by Homelite. Toro does not show any service manuals for this trimmer on their site, only owners and parts list manuals. You might check the Homelite site and see if they have any service manuals, but I can say that I have never run across a service manual for this trimmer.

Perhaps someone here can help you out with whatever information you are looking for. Just ask, the worst that can happen is nothing... :thumbsup:


----------

